#ubuntu-ports 2006-04-17
<fabbione> http://www.stdlib.net/~colmmacc/2006/04/12/ubuntu-on-a-t2000/
<jb-home> Eh, devices have bad permissions?
<jb-home> wth?
<fabbione> talking with that guy right now
<jb-home> We need some new ports to liven this place up.
<jb-home> I should dust off my r5000 =)
<fabbione> ok it was his installation that was bad
* braddr_ reads that url
<braddr_> lucky bastard, it works for him with 32 cpus. :)
<fabbione> yes but i already larted him online
<fabbione> because he did try one install of an unstable distro
<fabbione> and it's "hairy"
<fabbione> tsk
* braddr_ nods.. though it was broken in ways that even for unstable is rather unusual.. no?
<braddr_> I've run debian/unstable in production for several boxes for years and rarely hit problems.. though I have no ubuntu experience yet.
<fabbione> i am reinstalling mine to test and see
<fabbione> but i think something went really wrong on his install
* braddr_ nods.
<fabbione> the only thing i can think of is that he did a moment in which the archive was uninstallable
<fabbione> that can happen about 24 times faster than in debian
<fabbione> but it also can be fixed 24 times faster than in debian
<fabbione> jb-home: i really need to find time to fix that ia64 kernel issue with the efi-rtf
<fabbione> rtc even
<fabbione> so i can finally plug a few different arches in the cluster
<jb-home> fabbione: =)
<jb-home> I'll bring my ia64 box home to the new office shortly after we get it.
<jb-home> Although, it's my last box on Debian, so I'm a bit reluctant to switch it to Ubuntu.
<fabbione> hppa kernel really needs a lot of love
<jb-home> I should fire up the R5000 on Debian, I guess.
<jb-home> I've never uploaded something with mipsel as the source arch. =)
<fabbione> 32 bit kernels have 17bit jmp issues
<fabbione> 64 bit kernels have other kind of (crashy) issues
<fabbione> jb-home: i did upload apache m68k :)
<jb-home> Wow
<jb-home> Tell me that was like a 1ghz coldfire and not a 4mhz mac classic. =)
<fabbione> it was a 28Mhz 040
<fabbione> with 8M of ram or something
<fabbione> it's the closet :)
<fabbione> only because i am hosting the 2 POS
<fabbione> otherwise they would be on the desk :)
<fabbione> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/office/equip1.jpg
<jb-home> Yeah, but we know that you're insane.
<fabbione> on the right there is an a1200 quite colorful
<fabbione> right next to that one, there is the a2000 with the 040 that did build apache :)
<fabbione> jb-home: so true!
<jb-home> fabbione: Want to help me with a mips port? =)
<jb-home> We could spend 6 months picking the ABI. =)
* jb-home votes for n64. =)
<fabbione> ahha no way
<fabbione> sparc is enough
* fabbione sighs
* braddr_ finally gets an email back from sun asking if I've gotten my hardware and if it's working for me.  I said no and that it was the wrong hardware. :P
#ubuntu-ports 2006-04-18
* braddr_ drools over a gcc build with gmake -j 32.. and actually using all 16 cpus for a lot of the build.
<fabbione> braddr_: it's much more fun if you just do make -j
<braddr_> heh
<braddr_> I figured 2x cpu's is probably good enough.. but yes, I'll give that a whirl.
<braddr_> this is the first build I've done on the box, and it's having to do a bunch of configure scripts run, really limiting the parallelism.
<fabbione> i can imagine
<braddr_> after it finishes, a make clean; make ought to get much more opportunity
<braddr_> any word from davem?  I assume he's still wrestling gdb and mono to the ground.
<fabbione> he is fighting with a bad cold
<fabbione> so he is not hacking much around
* braddr_ nods.. "I know the feeling.. knock on wood, it's been a while since my last illness."
<braddr_> 370 processes: 213 sleeping, 139 running, 1 zombie, 17 on cpu
<braddr_> yes, unrestricted make -j is kinda fun
<fabbione> braddr_: when we started testing Niagara, davem was soft with -j32
<fabbione> after i started with -j 512 we found all kind of smp bugs :P
<braddr_> heh
<braddr_> not suprisingly, solaris is holding up quite well under the load
<fabbione> we do too now
<braddr_> I'm willing to be convinced. :)
<fabbione> i have been sort of bashed by my boss, because nagios woke up the sysadmins due to "a few machines complaining load over 1000"
<fabbione> (i was preparing a kernel security release a few months back)
<braddr_> whee
<fabbione> well i was make -j on all arches at the same time
<fabbione> :)
<braddr_> with that kinda load, you're wasting an awful lot of time in context swapping
<braddr_> ok, maybe not a lot, but..
<braddr_> 11m build for gcc 4.0.3 for c,c++
<braddr_> pretty decent
<fabbione> point is that i was more waiting for I/O
<fabbione> since the kernel was already in ccache
* braddr_ nods.
<braddr_> fabbione: re: that 16 cpu t2000.. I'll be keeping it rather than getting the 32 cpu version.  Not worth the hassle to get the right model.
<braddr_> so no worries about loosing the test case
* jb-home tries to imagine the noise from a 32 CPU sparc box...
<braddr_> exactly the nose of a 16 cpu box.. in both of the cases for the t2000 series, its 1 physical core.
<braddr_> er.. 1 physical unit, just a varying number of cores.
<braddr_> the t2000 hardware is _nice_, from a physical layout standpoint.  It's also nice from a performance standpoint.
<braddr_> it's unfortunatly pricy from a suck you dry standpoint.
#ubuntu-ports 2006-04-20
<braddr_> anyone awake here?
<fabbione> hi braddr_ 
<fabbione> not really
<fabbione> heading to sleep now
<fabbione> braddr_: i did ping davem.. 
<braddr_> he feeling more human?
<fabbione> he said he didn't forget, but he told me also that he is still not feeling very well and he's staying away from computer
<fabbione> he is getting better..
<fabbione> but not there yet
<braddr_> at some point that'll be even worse for him.. withdrawl symptoms will be kicking in.
<fabbione> anyway i need to get some serious sleep
<fabbione> good night..
<braddr_> take it easy.   I'm definitly not blocked on linux working, so all's well.
<fabbione> ehehe ok
#ubuntu-ports 2006-04-21
<fabbione> morning guys
<braddr> good morning
<fabbione> hey braddr 
<fabbione> i just found why it is not possible to make raid install
<fabbione> frigging annoying bug
<braddr> is there a category of bugs that _isnt_ annoying?
<fabbione> yes the one that are not down a stack of 5 layers
<braddr> matter of degrees at that point.
<fabbione> see all starts from a debconf menu in the installer that does not show RAID as an option
<fabbione> get to find the code that generate that menu and see if it is buggy
<fabbione> of course it's ok
* braddr ponders on how to fix a bug in this configury logic.
<fabbione> that code talk to a daemon via a socket
<fabbione> so you check the socket
<fabbione> then the dameon
<fabbione> to figure it talks to a library
<fabbione> you check that library and you find out that it has arch specific code
<fabbione> where for sparc doesn't even know that raid exists
<braddr> raid is good for killing bugs though, so it's all ok in the end.
<fabbione> eheh
<braddr> now, to figure out how to detect the end of the stack under solaris.
<fabbione> the worst part is to test the fix
<fabbione> getting from booting to that point in the installer takes about 15 minutes
<braddr>   4:13am  up 11:40,  1 user,  load average: 744.77, 440.92, 193.26
<braddr> maybe a tad too much parallelism?
<braddr> $ ps  | wc -l ==> 3587
<fabbione> not really..
<fabbione> make -j4096 on a kenrel build will pump it more :)
<fabbione> anyway.. installation on raid works now
<fabbione> assuming safe definitions of RAID
<braddr> good deal
<braddr> the box is nearly completely unresponsive right now
<fabbione> time for food now
<braddr> sleep.. its 4:30am
<fabbione> night
* braddr yawns.
#ubuntu-ports 2006-04-23
* braddr waves.
<fabbione> morning
<braddr> if you say so.
<fabbione> well it's 6:30am here
<braddr> bitchx
<fabbione> i didn't claim "good"
<fabbione> :)
<braddr> damn.. wrong window
<fabbione> ahha
<braddr> I like seeing timing reports like this:
<braddr> real    207m41.699s
<braddr> user    1342m33.201s
<braddr> sys     659m10.032s
<braddr> well, not that > 3 hours is good, but the other parts are nice.
<fabbione> ehhe
<braddr> so, on average I kept 10 cpu's busy
<fabbione> what is the box doing?
<braddr> not great, but I can say with some confidence it was due to drive io bottlenecks
<braddr> a compiler test suite
<braddr> compiling, linking, executing approx 100k tests.
<braddr> well, some tests just doing a subset of those, expected compilation failures would never link, etc.
<braddr> so, tons of forking and execing of short lived processes.
<fabbione> gotcha
<braddr> something I expect linux to get a whole lot better at
<braddr> s/get/be/
#ubuntu-ports 2008-04-14
<macusercanada> hi - is this a place for a PPC port question?
<macusercanada> I had edubuntu running on an old clamshell iBook - I installed the beta of full ubuntu 8.04 last night and now I have no mouse movement either by USB mouse or the trackpad - any ideas?
#ubuntu-ports 2009-04-15
<NCommander> wooo, I might have just scored a nice lot of SPARC servers and an alpha box. Ubuntu on SPARC will get some maintence on it next cycle <g>
<jbailey> NCommander, Nice!  The previous person who cared about it went to work for RH. =)
 * jbailey pokes fabbione with a sharp stick.
<NCommander> jbailey, I'm a newbie to the SPARC architecture, so I'm not sure how much I can help, but at least someone can test it :-)
<jbailey> NCommander, That's how we all started. =)
<jbailey> "WTH, what sort of loser wrote this?", and then you dive in and realise that the loser knew more than you.  But the process of figuring that you turns you into that person ;)
<NCommander> jbailey, now if we could just get sparc and powerpc back on the ISO tracker, I'd be happy
<NCommander> lamont, did the HPPA/ia64 install work? (you never got back to me on testing)
<lamont> NCommander: sigh.  let me make sure I have current dailies
<fabbione> jbailey: ehhe
<fabbione> NCommander: good good
#ubuntu-ports 2010-04-23
<ryan__> I have a ppc ubunutu question
<ryan__> ubuntu even
<ryan__> anyone active in this room
<persia> You'll find more folks in -powerpc, where you already were :)
<ryan__> ha ha
<ryan__> i am in both
<persia> Indeed :)
<persia> Anyone happen to know the status of the lucid ia64 kernel offhand?
#ubuntu-ports 2010-04-24
<ryan_> greetings i have a question
<ryan_> hello
<ryan_> imac g3 w/ati128 running 9.10 and only getting low resolution , like old 256 color
<ryan_> suggestions
